# Honey Simplified



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

over-simplified! (read misleading)
>I guess there is no difference between straining and filtering under high pressure. HaHa
>Nice to know only 'some bottlers might' heat the honey to make it easier to 'strain' and that heating it does not alter the natural composition of the honey. It only makes the straining process easier! HaHaHa
>If the ingredient label says 'pure honey' rest assured that nothing was added! HaHaHaHa 

Who wrote this? the honey importers and mega bottlers?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> >If the ingredient label says 'pure honey' rest assured that nothing was added! HaHaHaHa
> 
> Who wrote this? the honey importers and mega bottlers?


What are you suggesting is being added?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

don't know. 
does anyone when it comes from 'other countries' ?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is one side.

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/#.VcgFrLUXHCc

And the other.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2011/11/25/142659547/relax-folks-it-really-is-honey-after-all

You pick.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> don't know.
> does anyone when it comes from 'other countries' ?


So its guilt by suspicion? 
Here check this out.
http://www.truesourcehoney.com
It's an honest effort by the core group of large packers (or mega bottles as you refer to them) to bring as much daylight into the sourcing of honey as is possible. If you wish to sell any of them honey and you aren't a member (I am btw) then you are asked to sign an affidavit certifying the origin and the purity of the honey. In addition they are testing for antibiotics and adulteration. 
As far as the filtration and handling of honey, yes it's unfortunate that it is being heated and filtered to the degree it is but you have to understand why. Certainly it would be cheaper and easier not to filter it at all but what the majority of the retail customers want convenience which means a liquid and easily dispensable product. If it granulates on the shelf it simply doesn't sell and is returned to the packer. I used to pack several hundred drums a year and marketed it through wholesalers and these returns were extremely frustrating as my choice was to either donate it to a food pantry or pay the return freight, either way it was charged back to me and deducted off of the next invoice I sent them. The solution? More heat and better filtration, it's what the market demanded.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

U.S Imports of Honey by Quantity, and Value YTD 2015 (July 21, 2015)
quantity (Kg): 71,641,980
value (dollars): 250,483,393
http://search.ams.usda.gov/mnsearch/MNSearchResults.aspx

I think the effort, that you mention above, is admirable. 
It does not create a paper trail for the bulk of the honey consumed, particularly the massive amount of
imported honey.
Where's the pollen? quickly comes to mind.

I understand the reasoning, and need, for processing honey to the high level large packers process to sell the honey profitably to the market they target. I do not accept the 
brochure's obvious understatements regarding the processes large packers use to bottle honey. A cottage industry they are not,
so don't make it sound cute. (ie: Strain)


----------

